# More Alpine White E60 530i pics



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

taken yesterday at the BMW Factory in Greer, SC.

The other two I posted last night are here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37412


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Looks good! That e60 looks huge, and makes the accord on its left look small. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Like I said in the other thread. The E60 looks dayyyuuuummm good in AW! :yikes: Thanks for the pics. 
:thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

The frontal look like it's wearing mascara or it's got the crack wh*re look with the black rubber seal all around the headlights.

Otherwise I think it's hot. I wouldn't own a white car, but it still looks hot.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I think i have to see one in person still.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

For crying out loud..... : puke:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Those wheels do not go with the body design... maybe the car looks better in person. :dunno:


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Is that just me or are the red rear bumper reflectors replaced with back plastic?

Is that the way US-bound E60 will lool like? Weird.

The one I drove in France last June had red reflectors.

Nicolas


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

nhostein said:


> Is that just me or are the red rear bumper reflectors replaced with back plastic?
> 
> Is that the way US-bound E60 will lool like? Weird.
> 
> ...


Could they be the not available in the US rear fogs?


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Typically, BMW rear fog lights are part of the tail light clusters. Additionally, they looked like plain reflectors for me. 

Nicolas


----------



## smokinj03 (Jul 29, 2003)

:thumbdwn:

Nice Grand Prix... 

wait a minute, it's too big to be a pontiac :neener:


----------



## marsfire (Feb 12, 2003)

no kiddin... that car is so ugly. 

that right 3/4 view really looks like a camry or avalon. just looks chunky. i hate it!!!!


----------



## Scorp76 (Dec 9, 2002)

Lovin' it :thumbup: It looks good in white. 

Can't wait to see one in person.


----------



## autobahn (Jul 12, 2003)

I saw my second one today - this time up close and personal at Sixt Rent-a-car. I am falling in love with this car. Much better in person than in print. Looks like a Z4 on steroids. The one I saw was black with cloth seats, manual and had one of the cup holders out with a nice little "no wine glass" picture stuck on it.


----------

